# My Jalapenos and Serranos?



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I planted 3 japs and 3 serrano plants, well, back when it was planting time. They were big healthy bushes but not many peppers(4). Granted, I had them under my dripline from the roof, where they weren't getting any sun after about 4 pm. Then I moved them out into full sun about a week ago. They are busting out at the seems. There is probably 40 or 50 budding out at diifferent sizes. 
How long should I expect these plants to produce?
And how do you know when to pick them(at what size)?

Maters were a flop for me. 7 maters out of 6 plants. But, at least the kids had fun watching them grow.hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have a jalapeno plant in a pot from last year - it's still producing. I pull 10 - 20 small jalapanos a month off of it.

peppers like the heat.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We have 12 jalapeno plants this year. They will produce right up till a frost kills them. If you want them at maxi size, I'd pick them when then just start getting a reddish blush to them. 

Personally I like mine green & about 2 1/2" long (when they are HOT)... Stuffed with some seasoned cream cheese and eaten raw as a snack. MMM!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright, Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Pepper plants can live for years, only thing that kills them is the cold. I've got several wild pepper plants in my yard that are over 5 years old.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> I planted 3 japs and 3 serrano plants, well, back when it was planting time. They were big healthy bushes but not many peppers(4). Granted, I had them under my dripline from the roof, where they weren't getting any sun after about 4 pm. Then I moved them out into full sun about a week ago. They are busting out at the seems. There is probably 40 or 50 budding out at diifferent sizes.
> How long should I expect these plants to produce?
> And how do you know when to pick them(at what size)?
> 
> Maters were a flop for me. 7 maters out of 6 plants. But, at least the kids had fun watching them grow.hwell:


interesting. I have 6 jap plants and have been in the ground for months. I got one pepper off of them. They are around 1 to 2 feet tall each. Leaves look healthy but are only in full sun for 2/3 or less of the day. Should I relocate them for results? Sounds like that's what I need to do. Sorry for bumming a ride on your thread! Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's what my plant did last year - took forever to produce anything.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Should I relocate them for results?


Yes, I have one that grew 3-4 feet...never put on a single pepper because the tomato next to it took all of the sun-light. I pulled the tomato plant a few weeks ago and now peppers are abundant.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

24Buds said:


> interesting. I have 6 jap plants and have been in the ground for months. I got one pepper off of them. They are around 1 to 2 feet tall each. Leaves look healthy but are only in full sun for 2/3 or less of the day. Should I relocate them for results? Sounds like that's what I need to do. Sorry for bumming a ride on your thread! Thanks


Not a prob Buds. Chat it up, that's what it's about.
I'm just glad I could "Shed some Light" on a subject for a change.
Corny, I know. sad3sm
I'm letting mine wilt a little before I water again. Someone on here said it will make them Hotter???:brew2:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> Not a prob Buds. Chat it up, that's what it's about.
> I'm just glad I could "Shed some Light" on a subject for a change.
> Corny, I know. sad3sm
> I'm letting mine wilt a little before I water again. Someone on here said it will make them Hotter???:brew2:


green sent! I relocated them Friday, took a day or so before they looked good again, but budded out right after....Stay tuned! Hope it works. I hate buying stuff I have growing ya know lol


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

24Buds said:


> green sent! I relocated them Friday, took a day or so before they looked good again, but budded out right after....Stay tuned! Hope it works. I hate buying stuff I have growing ya know lol


Well, Good luck. Don't let 24 Pack Juices get ahold of any of them Peppers.:spineyes::biggrin:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*My peppers are WEAK*

I let them get pretty good sized and then picked a couple to go with my BBQ Sandwich. No fire, No Heat, No Nothin. It was like eatin a Little Bell pepper, but not as hot.sad2sm. WTH?


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Penos*

Had some for 5 yrs in pots. They slowed production in the winter but putting them in the garage at night when it threatened to get cold kept them alive. ALso had to trim them to keep them to a manageable size. Lost them this past winter when it froze. Wouldn't listen to the Wife ("That forecast is for Houston. It gets colder up there than it does down here." ) Had to start all over.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

feed your pepper plants 10-52-17 all year long and leave them in full sun.
dont over wtaer if you want them hot. Peppers can be cut back and they will regrow. Spring plants will perform best in the fall so do not cut them down just trim them back if necessary. And feed them 10-52-17 to make lots of flowers and fruits. You can also give them a handful of 13-13-13 2 to 3 times each season as well. If it does not freeze that same plant will grow all winter. Then get ready for spring.
Ialways replant each year though. Sharplazer


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jalapenos are so much fun to grow!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> Jalapenos are so much fun to grow!


 Yes they are, they slowed down for a while. 1 or 2 little peppers a week. Last night I noticed they are fixing to push out another pile of them. Probably 50 itty bitty little peppers budding out. Cool.
Life is so much funner when you are easily amused, like myself.:smile:


----------

